# Good night for saugeye!!!!



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ended up catching 10 saugeye and one catfish, all on jig and grub. Chartreuse head with pink tail was the best color for me. It was a lot of fun getting into them again. My brother was with me and got 3 or 4. Mine were all 15-18 with two six inchers. Get out there and get them


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice job was it alum or Buckeye?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Good job, buddy. We need to get out again so i can learn some more


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Good job. I obviously have a lot more to learn!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job slippy,the saugeye God was looking down on you last night


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Slippy was a good night for myself as well. Did not start well fish did not wake up till late but fish were good size 2 twin 5 pounders and rest in 3-3 1/2 pound class. All caght on a rogue worked real slow. Also a nice fat sow largemouth that would be in the 4-5 pound range. You and Wanda in the saugeye tourney today at Indian? bet that is fun out there with the light breeze blowing.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

oh man....that wind is nutty. created a terrific mudline for saugeyes


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

No tourney today for me. We had to opt out. And to answer where I got them I headed east of my house.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> ....... And to answer where I got them I headed east of my house.


Dillon?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Couldn't sleep last night,fishslimistis,so I ventured out to a local impoundment about midnight till 2 am.Not a thing,not even a follow.Eye Gods must be punishing me


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Couldn't sleep last night,fishslimistis,so I ventured out to a local impoundment about midnight till 2 am.Not a thing,not even a follow.Eye Gods must be punishing me


Stick with it. You will get a giant soon.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Mike,I don't quit easily,lol.Also the ramp docks are in at the Northshore of Buckeye for those interested.The courtesy docks off to the side aren't yet but look for them soon.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I hit the run yesterday and brought back 4 jacks.... All 18+ one topping out around 22".


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice job Slippy


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish perchy were they hitting hard keep up the great work, but save some for every one else. wink wink


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bout to head out for a few hours before work!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

jiggerman said:


> Nice fish perchy were they hitting hard keep up the great work, but save some for every one else. wink wink


No clue how they were hitting... if it was hard or not... It was only my 2nd time up there and i'm struggling with figuring out if its a bite, or a hang up... Took all day to get those 4 (10 to 7 with an hour lunch) Others were walking out of there in an hour with a limit so... wink wink


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your white balance setting Perchy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job on the fish perchy,got out tonight for awhile saw Crittergitter at Alum spillway working the water for those pesky muskies. Kyle came back about 8:00 and used my 2 baits rogue and secret lure  with both landing a muskie. Not big ones 32"and a 36" got a pic of the small one couple guys walked up after i landed it and were nice enough to take picture. Also got 1 18" saugeye. First one hit jerk on the stand still other hit secret bait hard on steady retrieve. Good Fishing.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Also got 1 18" saugeye.


Thats it? Someone needs to hit up Hoover sometime soon


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

How do i get that secret bait slim? store or make it myself?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jiggerman said:


> How do i get that secret bait slim? *store or make it myself*?


Word on the street is you aint going to find the "secret" bait in a store. I have not seen it, but I heard about it and saw pictures of the piggies. FS, I figured you would be back after dark. I'll let you know the next time I am heading up that way.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Critter hit it on the nail head,special made not in stores and limited in supply!! Others have found ones like it but not it!!! But if you find certain ones that are out there they will catch fish as well but just not as well. Still working with maker as we continue to try color schemes and sizes for certain times of year. Critter le me know we will see if we can hook up on a few.


----------

